# the evil within - schleichen



## Macalanias (21. Februar 2015)

*the evil within - wachsender fragenkatalog*

das spiel hat ja leider kein eigenes deutsches forum von bethesda verpasst bekommen, was mit oblivion skyrim deutlich besser aufgezogen worden ist. jdf war auch die deutsche xbox gemeinde trotz nahezu 100 hits nicht in der lage mir meine fragen auch nur mit einem einzigen post zu beantworten, darum komme ich mit schlichtem copy paste nun mal zu euch und hoffe fündig zu werden...



man kennt es aus hitman, splinter cell, tes, crysis, bioshock, uvm

präventives schleichen kann einem die sache deutlich leichter machen. wie ist das in dem game?

kann  man nicht nur gefahren entschärfen sondern auch die dinge wissentlich  heimlich für sich nutzen? ich nenne da nur als bsp die bioshock  gewehrautomaten die einem den spawn vom hals gehalten haben wenn man so  clever war zu hacken.

ich würde das spiel gern als stealther  angehen um muni zu sparen, leise killen, und es gern vermeiden offensiv  flüchten zu müssen um gegener in fallen zu locken. da wäre das  präparieren und dann locken durch flaschen werfen etc dann schon besser.

also...hat man hier trotz survival horror hier möglichkeiten möglichst viel im stealth zu erledigen? vllt sogar bosse?

schliesslich hat auch vorsicht ihren horrorreiz statt immer rambazamba auf das die munni reichen möge.

ich  bitte also um antworten wie ausgeprägt schleichen, vorbereitung,  prävention hier möglich sind. welche komponenten aus anderen spielen,  die alternative möglichkeiten geben, hier auftauchen.



die nächste frage die sich mir gerade stellt ist...woran erkenne ich optionale wege?

es ist nur all zu typisch das man mindestens 2 wege vor sich hat und man sich entscheiden muss. weg a ist story, weg b karte, weg c munition. wenn ich nicht weiss welcher welcher ist verpasse ich die gimmicks. ist doch mist. und im aller besten fall *sarkasmus* fällt auf dem storyweg noch hinter einem die tür zu sodass man nicht zurück kann um den andern krempel zu holen. gibts dafür tricks, markierungen oder so? hat der storyweg immer blutlinien verteilt ala saw damit man weiss wos lang geht und optionalen kram nicht verpasst? oder sitzt man hier am besten mit zettel und stift wie im textbasierten rpg? auch da hätte ich gern gute nützliche gameplay tips. 



dinge die entwickler verpatzen muss eben die community wieder rausreißen. bestes bsp die schöne modding szene von the elder scrolls und fallout. leider hat bethesda diese tür hier ja zugelassen *mit beth mecker* aber cheaten soll ja angeblich noch möglich sein, also konsole auf und ein tgm (toggle godmode) getippt wenns einem mal ganz dicke reicht, aber wahrscheinlich haben sie auch darauf verzichtet x)


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Februar 2015)

Nun, bei TEW ist das so ne Sache. Es ist möglich, viele Gegner durch schleichen zu umgehen, auch kannst Du Gegner in Fallen laufen lassen, allerdings meist erst wenn sie Dich entdeckt haben. Die Bossgegner musst Du bis auf 3 Ausnahmen mit Waffengewalt erledigen. An vielen Stellen lässt sich die offene Konfrontation aber nicht vermeiden.

Wenn Du also ein reines Stealth Game ala Splinter Cell suchst, bist Du bei TEW falsch.

Optionale Wege wirst Du auch nicht finden, es gibt zwar Abzweigungen und Nebenräume wo Sachen zu finden sind aber ansonsten ist der Weg ziemlich linear gehalten. Da heißt es alles genau absuchen.

Den God-Mode solls geben (keine Ahnung was man da eingeben muss), das macht das Spiel aber denke ich ziemlich langweilig .


----------



## Macalanias (21. Februar 2015)

ich hab nicht so ein spiel speziell gesucht, ich wollte nur wissen ob es denn geht. vorsicht ist die mutter des zombiekillers wenn er keinen flammenwerfer auf dem rücken hat 

das es keine optionalen wege gibt kommt der fehlenden map zumindest schon mal zu gute

wie ist es denn mit dem verstecken. muss man hinter gegenständen sein oder reichen ecken ohne licht auch aus?


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Februar 2015)

Also meine Erfahrungen sind da unterschiedlich. Mal steht ein Gegner direkt vor einem und sieht einen in der dunklen Ecke nicht. Manchmal hockt man hinter einem Gegenstand und wird trotzdem gesehen, oder wird von Gegnern sogar schon von weitem gesehen.


----------



## Macalanias (22. Februar 2015)

inzwischen bin ich auch gut dabei und mach nun in den nächsten spiel minuten anstalten in lvl 3 den boss in der scheune anzugehen. 

gibts denn anhaltspunkte wann man gegner die schon tot da liegen verbrennen sollte? muss man gucken ob der kopf noch vorhanden ist? einfach alles und jeden anzünden? oder gibts da indizien die man sehen kann welcher gleich gefährlich wird? 

an streichhölzern mangelt es mir zwar wirklich nicht und es liegen rund herum überall noch welche verteilt weil ich stealthkills setze wenn ich kann und die natürlich sofort tot sind und bleiben, bzw. headshots und gerade den krit der pistole mit erhöhe.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Februar 2015)

> gibts denn anhaltspunkte wann man gegner die schon tot da liegen  verbrennen sollte? muss man gucken ob der kopf noch vorhanden ist?  einfach alles und jeden anzünden? oder gibts da indizien die man sehen  kann welcher gleich gefährlich wird?


Gute Frage, ich hab so viel wie möglich angezündet. Ab und zu auch mal einfach drauf gehaun bis Ruhe war .


----------



## Macalanias (25. Februar 2015)

jetzt hab ich doch mal wieder n problem...ich schaffs mit der spielmechanik nicht laura zu erledigen. geht einfach nicht. die 2 fässer sind kein problem aber dann?! wenn ich die fackeln nehme tritt der depp zu statt die fackel zu schwingen dh ich verrecke instant! wenn ich zu den feuerbecken gehe ist die rausgelaufen ehe der idiot mal an dem hebel gezogen hat...also wie bitte soll das gehen?


----------



## Shorty484 (1. März 2015)

Also bei mir ging das mit dem Feuerbecken problemlos, erfordert ein bisschen Timing. Eine gute Strategie sind Elektrobolzen und dann mit Explosionsbolzen eindecken. Falls Du schon Frostbolzen hast, die erfüllen auch Ihren Zweck.


----------



## Macalanias (10. März 2015)

ich frag mich gerade wieviel gel man überhaupt im spiel finden kann. ich bin gerade im lvl10, war nun gerade zurück in dem anfangsraum wo die große tür erst nicht zu öffnen war, was nun ging. bin nun gerade mit dem spiegel dahinter zurück in die klinik und sehe das die feuerharpune 50000 gel kostet.

wieviel gel gibts also im spiel? vllt sogar unterschiedlich je nach schwierigkeit? werden die summen hinten raus größer? weil es nützt nichts auf 17k zu hocken, wenn 33k noch fehlen, die aber dringend zu verbrauchen wären um das kommende zu schaffen.


----------

